# Spike and Pat pics



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Finally after downsizing on paint and with a little help from PigeonPal2002 here is the link to my two additions

Spike is an IRN and Pat a Patagonian Conure (and he/she is LOUD!!!!!)

Anyone who has close neighbours do not get one of these Can someone help with sexing Pat? I do not know???


J.

http://photobucket.com/albums/f325/JiggsJiggs/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Spike is just gorgious, as well as Pat. Pat looks like quite a persnality and a lot of fun!

Lets see if someone can identify the sex of Pat. Does he exhibit any unigue behavior toward Spike?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds, Jiggs! Thanks for the photos! Here's a link that seems to indicate that the only sure way for someone other than an experienced breeder to accurately sex Pat would be surgical or DNA sexing:

_Sexing There is little visual difference between cocks and hens, and surgical sexing is relied upon, but an experienced breeder will be able pick out hens by their slightly smaller body size, more slender shape, less massive head and bill, and smaller area of orange-red on the lower abdomen._

http://www.parrotmag.com/breeding.php

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jiggs, 

Great going, glad you got an account at photobucket. Now you can upload as many pictures as you want to show us and just copy the link to the account

Your birds really are beautiful


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Jiggs said:


> Finally after downsizing on paint and with a little help from PigeonPal2002 here is the link to my two additions
> 
> Spike is an IRN and Pat a Patagonian Conure (and he/she is LOUD!!!!!)
> 
> ...


*spike is bueatiful*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jiggs, loved the pictures. Now you can send us lots more!  

Maggie


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I will post some of my pigeon pics next on the same

No Treesa Pat only feins a mild interest in Spike but Spike does not like Pat much if it comes to close the small youngster will have a go at Pat. Although Pat just looks on in mild disgust.

They do enjoy whistling at each other across the room


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Jiggs said:


> Finally after downsizing on paint and with a little help from PigeonPal2002 here is the link to my two additions
> 
> Spike is an IRN and Pat a Patagonian Conure (and he/she is LOUD!!!!!)
> 
> ...


*ohh... I saw those pictures they are so lovely thanks for showing them.*


----------

